# Lifetime risk of developing any kind of cancer



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

From this website:

http://seer.cancer.gov/statfacts/html/all.html

Lifetime Risk

Based on rates from 2006-2008, 41.21% of men and women born today will be diagnosed with cancer of all sites at some time during their lifetime. This number can also be expressed as 1 in 2 men and women will be diagnosed with cancer of all sites during their lifetime. These statistics are called the lifetime risk of developing cancer. 

Given those odds, I think I'll take thyroid cancer. Not that it's my decision to make...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> From this website:
> 
> http://seer.cancer.gov/statfacts/html/all.html
> 
> ...


Me too, if I have to take one.....:confused0018:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> From this website:
> 
> http://seer.cancer.gov/statfacts/html/all.html
> 
> ...


Wow! This is scary stuff. Bummer!


----------

